

Kevin Spacey: "Future of TV is here, get on board" [video] - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/kevin-spacey-future-of-tv-is-here-get-on-board-Aq6m6hEgS16nvnBlm1qnYQ.html

======
aciddrop
I'm glad to have watched House of Cards. Great Show, and love Bingeing.

